# OKAY..love my P220 Compact,BUT need holster advice BADLY.ANYONE who carries HELP



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Started a thread about how i traded away three Glocks for Sigs and a Beretta.Well the deal clincher was the P220 compact.Shoots great,feels great..Now i need to find a workable IWB holster.I will carry it as much as i can,we have real summers here and last year i wore a t two sizes too big and tucked and bloomed the t around it 'it being a G27 or G30sf ' ,worked great.

I already ordered a good gun belt 74.99 2in wide.Even have pants a size to big,several.I didn't get the permit to leave guns at home.Its going to take just a Littttle extra work to carry the Sig but im okay with that.AND im willing to spend good money on a good holster,just rather do it once.

So please if you carry daily or pretty close chime in.Its still winterish' here so i will get it broke in before the summer.

Thanks


----------



## 2rastas (Aug 31, 2011)

I carry either a full size P220 or a P220 compact depending on my mood. For IWB I like to use a Mitch Rosen ARG DL model. It has 2 loops to secure the holster to the belt so it doesn't shift at all. I use a belt from the belt man, 1 3/4" wide dual layer bull hide with the internal stiffner. That sucker just doesn't move. I find that holster comfortable enough to wear in the summer time with my camo cargo shorts. And mind you, the full size P220 is a very heavy gun for all day if your not carrying it well.

Hope that was of some help.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Got a website.?


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Bob,
I use Theis holsters for IWB, I ordered another one for my P229, and it just shipped today. They take a couple of weeks to get, as Tom makes each one when ordered, but I think they are worth the wait!
Here is Tommy's website address: Theisholsters.com | Photo Gallery | Custom IWB Holsters


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Very nice holsters.I like the options.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

There are lots of fine holster makers that can solve your IWB issue, but I would be concerned about the 2" belt. A 2" belt will not fit a lot of pants, so you might be better off with a 1-1/2" or 1-3/4" gun belt. My jeans take a 1-1/2" belt with ease, and I might be able to get a 1-3/4" belt through the loops, but 2", I don't think so.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Couple belts I bought off of eBay for less then 30$, they are good quality belts very thick 12 - 13 oz leather
.. 
That dual layer bull belt with a stiffener mentioned in the above post sounds very good
,
http://www.handgunforum.net/sig-photo-gallery/33178-sig-1911-stainless-compact-traditional.html. Click here


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

okay your right,its 1.75 just looked like 2"..nice belt,got some jeans and a cple pair of pants one size too big as well today.NOW just need something i can live with daily,well as close as i can get it too daily.


----------



## DanMN (Feb 12, 2013)

Comp tac Minotaur T Tac I carry my 226 Extreme with one. Love it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

*comparison of the crossbreed and comp tac*


----------



## factoryrat (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a P220 Carry SAS. I usually carry it in a Milt Sparks Versa Max 2. Top Gun Supply had it in stock so I bought it from them instead of waiting 22-26 weeks to get it from Milt Sparks. 

My IWB magazine carrier was made by Ryan Grizzle. I think he will be making my next holster. 

When I'm not wearing a belt (shorts,sweats,overalls) I use a SmartCarry holster. 

Since you are in St. Louis you may want to check out Kholster. In addition to a lifetime warranty, they offer a 90 day unconditional guarantee. If you decide you don't like it they will refund your money. I think they offer a discount if you pick it up locally.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I would also,,, to go with your current crossbreed type. You might want to think about a single clip iwb for the 220 that rides low in the waistband.
The single clip is Easily removable if your carry condition changes . 

I always keep a pocket carry available if I need to switch them out.The single clip iwb can be carried approx. from the 12 oclock-5 oclock position without much effort to change positions or take off the belt to switch.

BUT I would suggest a low riding iwb holster to keep that pistol grip just above the belt.

If I want to go bowling, I golf frequently, I'll put the big gun in the golf bag, easy on,easy off,, or any activity that the 220 might be to hard to conceal n carry, switch to the pocket carry, but keep the 220 close by for accessibility and the switchability option..This is what I 

do . It's my opinion. I want the ability to carry 100% of the time. I carry everyday


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

Just another maker of a similar design already presented to you: www.oldfaithfulholsters.com

Good people, great prices with discounts for professionals, and a really well made product. Took me 10 minutes to assemble the stage 3 kit.


----------



## stlbob (Mar 5, 2013)

Well carried the P220 yesterday all day,even went into the hospital to see the wife ( yeah i know no guns in hospitals )carried fine,but DAMN that's a chunk of metal..Glad i picked up a gun belt and got a good iwb holster (crossbreed)..does not print with a big t shirt and light jacket.Now im looking at a P290RS...RS only the early P290's were a train wreck for Sig.


----------

